# középrész a fejemen



## Encolpius

Helló, egy magyar klasszikus kabaréjelenetben egy hatvanes éveiben járó papucsférj újságot olvasva félve kérdezi a feleségétől, hogy mondhat-e valamit:
- Mamuka, szabad mondani valamit? 
- Hát, miért ne volna.
- ...tudom én, hogy nem szabad kinyitni a középrészt a fejemen, bár...

Miféle kifejezés az, hogy "kinyitni a középrészt a fejemen" és mit jelent? Sosem hallottam. Ismeri valaki? Köszi.


----------



## franknagy

"kinyitni a középrészt a fejemen" = A *számat *nem szabad kinyitnom.
Kuss a nevem. Nem szabad pofáznom.

 Ortopéd feje van annak, akinek a szája a feje közepén van.


----------



## Encolpius

Be kell valljam, én a fejtetőre gondoltam, hogy ott van valamilyen középrész és álmomban sem gondoltam volna az arcra.... De köszi, ügyes vagy...
De ugye ez nem ismert kifejezés? Sosem hallottam...


----------



## franknagy

Én sem ismertem a kifejezést.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank: 





> "kinyitni a középrészt a fejemen" = A *számat nem szabad kinyitnom.*


----------

